# JBuilder 2005 Foundation



## Reality (14. Nov 2004)

Hab das mal runtergeladen.
Also was mir auf den ersten Blick aufgefallen ist:

- Es startet schneller
- boolean-Variablen werden auch formatiert
- Unterstützt Java 1.5 (Ich weiss nicht, ob vollständig, muss man jedenfalls extra einstellen)
- Es bringt einen Obfuscator mit sich mit (Keine Ahnung, ob das die früheren Versionen auch können)

Ansonsten kann es noch die üblichen Features die ich keiner anderen IDE gefunden habe:

- Überschriebene Methoden werden kursiv dargestellt
- Wenn man auf eine Variable mit STRG und Linksklick klickt, kommt man auf die Zeile wo sie deklariert wurde
- sehr gutes Syntaxhighlighting
- schneller als andere große JAVA-IDEs (eclipse :lol: )
- intuitive Handhabung
- etc.

Runterladen und ausprobieren, kann ich da nur empfehlen! :toll: 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## bygones (14. Nov 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - boolean-Variablen werden auch formatiert


was meinst du mit formatiert für boolean Variablen ?


			
				Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Unterstützt Java 1.5 (Ich weiss nicht, ob vollständig, muss man jedenfalls extra einstellen)


macht eclipse auch



			
				Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Überschriebene Methoden werden kursiv dargestellt


ebenso in Eclipse möglich - dort kann man auch einstellen ob kursiv oder nicht, in welcher Farbe oder fett oder wie man es halt will



			
				Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Wenn man auf eine Variable mit STRG und Linksklick klickt, kommt man auf die Zeile wo sie deklariert wurde


ebenso bei eclipse - wenn man auf eine Klasse klickt kommt man zu deren Definition (eigen oder java intern)



			
				Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - sehr gutes Syntaxhighlighting


das liebe ich an Eclipse - alles ist so einstellbar wie man es will

die punkte denk ich sind bzw. sollten bei jeder guten IDE vorhanden sein...

Freut mich aber, dass du was Gutes gefunden hast


----------



## Reality (14. Nov 2004)

Hi!


			
				deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was meinst du mit formatiert für boolean Variablen ?


Alle boolean-Variablen werden hell-Lila dargestellt.



> Freut mich aber, dass du was Gutes gefunden hast


Ich fand ja JBuilder schon vorher gut, aber 2005 Foundation ist eben wieder ein Stückchen besser.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Gast (14. Nov 2004)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass der JBuilder den besten Swing-Guibuilder dabei hat. Und das kostenlos in der Foundationversion.


----------



## MICE (14. Nov 2004)

Ich werd ihn mir auch holen, warte aber noch, bis die Deutsche Version draußen ist.


----------



## Reality (16. Nov 2004)

Hey Jungs!
Ich glaub mich tritt ein Pferd!
JBuilder 2005 kann nun auch selbstgemachte GUIs im Designermodus anzeigen! :shock: 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Nov 2004)

Anzeigen? Nicht schlecht! Geht mit NetBeans (noch) nicht. Versuche doch mal, jetzt eine Änderung an der GUI im Designmodus vorzunehmen und dann zu kompilieren und auszuführen.
Und: Wird der selbst geschriebene Code verändert?


----------



## Reality (16. Nov 2004)

Hi,
geht auch.  Ich kann jedoch das manuell erzeugte nicht entfernen.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

